# changing from foundation to Natural cell



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes. Or use wood starter strips, which are much more durable...

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfoundationless.htm
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesnaturalcell.htm#HowToRegress


----------

